# Good books about the Focke-Wulf 190 D, please



## Harry64 (Jul 25, 2009)

As I told in my first post, I´m new here on this superb forum and hope you as the "veterans" can help me with my questions.

I´m looking for good/very good recommended books about the Focke-Wulf 190 D.

I know there are books with the prime aspect on the technical site 
and
books with the prime aspect on first hand accounts/ combat stories

Maybe you can give me recommendations in both directions!

Thank you

Harry


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 25, 2009)

How about:

Green Hearts - First In Combat With The Dora-9


----------

